# Day 13 of Suprecur spray no bleeding



## tummymummy10 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi there wanted to some advise from you lovely ladies, I started to downregulate on day 2 of my cycle which was monday 18 July, it was during my period so do I expect to get any other bleeding during the downregulation apart from my period when i started the suprecur spray?  Just wanted some advice on this on what others have been experiencing.  I am having my baseline scan tommorow to see if I have downregulated, hoping I have, but a bit worried that I have not had any bleeding since starting it on my period.  

Claire xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I was the same, started downregging a few days after my period arrived and went for my baseline scan only to find my lining was too thick, so I had to continue with the nasal spray for another week, and I did have another bleed and at yesterdays scan my lining was nice and thin and I'm now on to the stimming injections. My only words of advice are............try to be patient xx 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## tummymummy10 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh no I will be devastated if my lining is not thinned down as if we have any delays, we will need to wait until october/november time to restart as the hospital are about to do refurbishments.  

Claire xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Claire, I'll keep everything tightly crossed for you then xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tummymummy10 (Jul 22, 2011)

Whoo hooo scan went well today, my lining is nice and thin now so i will be starting on the prognova tabs to thicken it up now!!

Thanks im so chuffed!

Claire xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

That's great news


----------

